# Electric Intake Supercharger Turbo All Vehicles +mpg HP



## iti_uk (Oct 24, 2011)

Do people still really fall for this BS?

At best, this device might not lose you much power - although I can be confident in saying that it will lose you _some_ power, especially higher up in the rev range. You'd be better off painting go-faster stripes down the side of your vehicle - it will lose less power this way.

And as for increased mpg... one for the mindless masses there.

It is so jaw-droppingly dumb that even my avatar is shocked!

Chris


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I've wondered if they would be any good for forced motor cooling. But hard to tell without proper specifications I guess.


----------



## mechman600 (Oct 16, 2010)

iti_uk said:


> Do people still really fall for this BS?


I know, it's weird...they still do! And scammers use sites like this to pawn their crap off on the masses. Pretty low.


----------

